# Cell phone down hole



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

No not mine yet, but figure it's just a matter of time and had an idea for a tether. Will work for a flip phone but probably not for a slider type. Need something thin like 10# mono or the phone won't close properly. I used heavy twine in the photo so you could see it. Use a length to suit your particular case, long enough to pull the phone from your pocket and use it normally. I tried about 2'.

Form an end loop with an overhand knot. Pass part of the length through the loop and form a slip loop. Put the slip loop over the phone and tighten around the hinge. Cut the sharp points off of the ends of a toothpick and tie the other end of the tether to the middle of the toothpick. Pass the toothpick through a button hole and let it anchor the tether to the button hole like a cufflink. Or just tie the end of the tether to the a button hole, belt loop or similar and there you go. A ziplock bag will still almost completely seal the phone inside if you slide the mono to the end of the zipper. At the end of the trip just loosen the slip loop around the phone and remove.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

zip lock baggie works well to you can talk right thru it with out taking it out. and it floats as well..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

By looking at the title, I thought either someone had lost one, *OR*.....someone had found mine, north of the road bed at Berlin. This was Feb of this year.... Had it in my zipped top pocket of my coveralls all day.....well the woman kept calling and was due to call back anyminute, so I didn't zip it. For some stupid reason, I decided to change vibees(colors)right then and bent over and down it went. My buddy says "what was that" and my response....*"Ya don't want to know!!". *Never have heard of anyone catching it, which with all the pressure lately, really surprises me!! Samsung slider. Tried calling it repeatedly that day to call fish in....didn't seem to work!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess you didn't have to worry about the wife bothering you anymore when you were fishing after you "accidentally" shoved, I mean dropped it down the hole.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the net


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

stex1220 said:


> YouTube - cell phone rescue ice fishing Saginaw Bay
> 
> I like the net


That was funny! good find!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, I think I saw that last year. I didn't even bother trying to "rescue" my phone, figure once it's down the hole for more than a few seconds, you can forget it. And no, she never called back....at least I never heard it ring..... can't speak for the fishies!!
By the way, don't like contracts, so it was a WalMart phone and you can't get insurance on them.....oh well!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

few yrs back my key's fell down the hole in 18' of water, went back to my buddy's van ripped out a speaker, used the magnet from it and eventually retrieved'em. went and had a copy made the next day since the set that went swimmin' was all i had. got pretty lucky and did'nt wanna go thru that again. JON


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Trapperjon did that happen on mosquito?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

fishin 1st said:


> Trapperjon did that happen on mosquito?


it was at moggie, west end near the dam, about 15yrs ago. when key's were actually made out of all metal.


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah i lost an iphone at berlin this year lucky the wife had an upgrade on her plan so i didnt have to pay full price for a new one. stopped catching fish right after it went down. blamed her cause iknew it was down there ringing scaring them away!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

very cool....smart


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive never had the bad luck to have dropped anything down the hole until this year....so far my good fishing scissors, and my vex battery (dont ask me how)


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> Tried calling it repeatedly that day to call fish in....didn't seem to work!!
> 
> And no, she never called back....at least I never heard it ring..... can't speak for the fishies!!


 Snake, great sense of humor.

It really bummed me out on Thursday tipping my minnow bucket over just 1 1/2 hours before sundown. Spent 20 minutes of prime time jigging a vibee for my scissors and aerator. Lost my favorite #3 orange jigging rap too Lucky my buddy had his camera with him.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea..it can definitely "*bring ya down*"! I knew that my stupidity/carelessness had cost me a phone and I figured if I just kept fishing, I'd feel a little better. I lost over 190 phone numbers that day and still don't have many of them back. Now I have a notebook with most of my numbers "backed up" in it in the unlikely event that I lose or ruin another phone. Glad you got your stuff back. i'm guessing that maybe you were at Mosquito or somewhere other than Berlin. Tried my camera once at Berlin, worthless! Way too cloudy/dark!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, Skeeter. I thought Berlin was usually clearer than Mosquito? Only ice fished there a couple seasons, never did too well.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a cell phone I carry when I hunt or fish. The key word here is carry. I don't talk on it. I just take it in case of emegency. I see no reason to be yapping on a cell phone when out there enjoying myself. If I had a business then I could see a reason for talking on it while fishing . 
The only thing worse is people who talk on them while they drive. What a bunch of Maroons !


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I carry mine also for emergency reasons. But inevitably, it'll ring...someone on the lake somewhere else wanting info, sometimes to share it, possibly someone who couldn't come and wants to know how I'm doing, alot of times the wife. If I don't go fishing, I hear "why don't you go fishing?" As soon as I go, I hear, about 6 times, "what time you coming home?" I also have 5 kids, so I don't take chances...I answer it...don't like it ringing, trust me!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Never thought I would be posting on this thread with any relevance but here goes.

I went fishing Sunday on a farm pond with my boys. My one boy apparently felt the need to do some texting while on the ice. He sat the phone on his chair and then a while later stood up and proceeded to knock the phone off the chair. As Murphy's Law would have it the phone found its way to the hole like a magnet or like the hole was attached to a funnel. Thankfully he had an old hand-me-down phone so it really did not cost much. Now he has yet another hand-me-down.

As far as solutions to this dilemma, I told him to just leave it tucked away zipped in a pocket.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I dropped my phone down the hole at wingfoot this year. It went straight down and given the water clarity there I could see it. I was gonna just let it go and buy a new one. I fished for an hr while thinking of a plan. I swear the fish were swimming over to see what the hell was shiny laying on the bottom. Actually caught fish right over my phone. 25 fish to be exact. Fashioned a retriever from my minnow net and 2 extendable paint poles. Needless to say after an hour of carefully sliding the minnow net under the phone in 10 ft of water I retrieved it. Craziest recovery story I've ever done.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

WalleyeFreak said:


> I dropped my phone down the hole at wingfoot this year. It went straight down and given the water clarity there I could see it. I was gonna just let it go and buy a new one. I fished for an hr while thinking of a plan. I swear the fish were swimming over to see what the hell was shiny laying on the bottom. Actually caught fish right over my phone. 25 fish to be exact. Fashioned a retriever from my minnow net and 2 extendable paint poles. Needless to say after an hour of carefully sliding the minnow net under the phone in 10 ft of water I retrieved it. Craziest recovery story I've ever done.


I take it the phone come back to life when it dried out?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

snake69 said:


> Yea, I think I saw that last year. I didn't even bother trying to "rescue" my phone, figure once it's down the hole for more than a few seconds, you can forget it. And no, she never called back....at least I never heard it ring..... can't speak for the fishies!!
> By the way, don't like contracts, so it was a WalMart phone and you can't get insurance on them.....oh well!


you can get ins on wal-mart(straight talk) phones! got the lady a new one for christmas...phone was about $100 and $20 for 2 year replacement, even if i drop it in water!!! as long as i get it back they said it falls under accidental drop!!! with her track record its a no brainer lol!!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Havebt tried to turn it on yet. Its in. A bag of rice right now. My dumbass. Bought a more expensive phone. And I tie I rigged and ring through the case to tie a short string too.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was ice fishing. I had my special, bait-packed, vibe box open and I was untangling the baits, one at a time, and setting them on the Plano box lid. 

I accidentally bumped the box... and as it slid forward the lid turned so that one corner was pointed toward the hole. Of course, every last one of the baits gathered into an nice orderly pile in the corner of the lid as it fell forward and then, as if marching in lock step, the $50 or so worth of metal trinkets proceeded to take the proverbial icy plunge.

There is a special thing that time does in the split second when you realize that, yes, it is happening and, no, you are too late to stop it. 

Your mind enters warp speed and in the blaze of thoughts that follow, one of them asks of you, "How did I get here?" Then a special feeling of apoplexy, despair, and hopelessness set in as you try to rationalize the loss. Next, despite how pathetic you look, you feel your jaw drop and your hand reaching forward clumsily and involuntarily as if to try to contrive a "do over." 

On soft water, I've watched some very nice rods, adorned with admirable, smooth-running reels, and several pairs of Ray Bans do the same swan dive.



:C:C:C:C:C:C


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Vince: Wish I had your gift for communication.

Unfortunately I've been "gifted" too often with the above scenarios instead.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

50$ yay i would of been rippin some speaker wire and a magnet out of the car and try to fish for my lures. iv had it close to losin my tackel down the hole b4 as well and probly wont be the last.. did you happen to catch any fish that day? fm
UOTE=vc1111;1143805]I was ice fishing. I had my special, bait-packed, vibe box open and I was untangling the baits, one at a time, and setting them on the Plano box lid. 

I accidentally bumped the box... and as it slid forward the lid turned so that one corner was pointed toward the hole. Of course, every last one of the baits gathered into an nice orderly pile in the corner of the lid as it fell forward and then, as if marching in lock step, the $50 or so worth of metal trinkets proceeded to take the proverbial icy plunge.

There is a special thing that time does in the split second when you realize that, yes, it is happening and, no, you are too late to stop it. 

Your mind enters warp speed and in the blaze of thoughts that follow, one of them asks of you, "How did I get here?" Then a special feeling of apoplexy, despair, and hopelessness set in as you try to rationalize the loss. Next, despite how pathetic you look, you feel your jaw drop and your hand reaching forward clumsily and involuntarily as if to try to contrive a "do over." 

On soft water, I've watched some very nice rods, adorned with admirable, smooth-running reels, and several pairs of Ray Bans do the same swan dive.



:C:C:C:C:C:C[/QUOTE]


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've lost many things thru holes in the ice,skimmers,hemostats,watch,thermos cup and lots of lures from tiny jigs to huge swedish pimples.Even in my permanent 10' x6' shanty with a plywood floor,I've dropped lures at one end and they'd bounce once and then go down a hole at the other end of the shack.My theory is a hole in the ice has about 10x normal gravity around and over it,ya know like 10x the amount of suck.I always think that as I watch something start headin down.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Heh heh Vince, well said! 
I'm fairly certain thats the first time I've seen "apoplexy" on OGF. !% 

But I can truly relate with the consternation felt while watching valuables disappear from grasp and then sight!


----------

